# next stop - Thomas Adès



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Thomas Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths", op. 24*

*Thomas Adès (*1971): Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths", op. 24 [2005]

I. Rings 00:00

II. Paths 04:25

III. Rounds 15:21

Kölner Philharmonie, 22 May 2010

Anthony Maarwood, violin

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Thomas Adès, conductor*

Great performance of a lively, moody, variated work

youtube comments

*What a wonderful performance! I love this piece and what an amazing soloist!﻿

After studying the score the second movement is my favorite! Switching back and forth between quintal and triadic harmonies the whole time, the melodic variation from small cells. The large-scale movement around pentatonic scales...amazing construction. I do like other recordings more than this one though. Seems to drag a bit.﻿

Amazingly intelligent writing, knowledge of instruments, a luscious, keen sense of sound! Beautiful energy throughout.﻿*


----------

